# 3PK LiPo's



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

Does any one use LiPo batteries in there 3PK radio and if so who sells them???...

Dave D


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

i don't use one right now but i've been looking at getting one

i found some on amainhobbies.com


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

There were several guys at the Nats with them.

Some are running the "custom" pack for the 3pk and others are just running a 3-cell pack. I believe that is 11.1v but do not quote me on it. The Lipo stuff is still new to me.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Try Nexus Racing. Remember the more mah, the more they weight.

Nexus is a great company to deal with!!! Very professional!


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

I use a Lipo in my 3PK....got it from Ace Hobby distributor....call and ask for Mike he will know what part number..just had to solder on a Futaba J connector


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I put one in my 3PK and will have an article up about it this weekend.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

I run the Apogee 2170 MAH pack.

It is 11.1 volt 3 cell. Works AWESOME!!!!! I seriously can not remember the last time I charged the thing!!!!

Chris


----------

